# Alternatives to a tourist visa?



## Ian willyamski (Mar 12, 2021)

HI, PLEASE HELP. I fell in love with Erika last year while in Palawan doing volantary work. I was forced to return to the UK in june2020 and I have not yet been allowed to return as I origionally travelled on a tourist visa. I have been trying to find a way to get back for months but with no luck. If you could give me any advice on what or how to apply for a visa during this pandemic, i would be extreamly grateful. Regards Ian


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

1. In november it became possible to get in at a SIRV ( =Invetors VISA) if deposit at least 75 000 USD, which can be used for investing in the Philippines.

(2. *Officiials say they let spouses get together if the Filipina wife is in the Philippines, BUT* they talk also about valid Visas for the fioreigner to get in at the same time as they haven't made any new. So ???
IF officials realy let souses get together in the Philippines, then I suppouse it's possible to marry through internet (or she go out of Phils to marry you and then go back to Phils for you to join there.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The UK is currently under a lockdown with all non urgent international travel banned. Even if the Philippines reopened to tourists you cannot leave the UK. I'm married to a filipina and we have been stuck in the UK since last July. You are just going to have to be patient with the rest of us.


----------



## Ian willyamski (Mar 12, 2021)

I


Gary D said:


> The UK is currently under a lockdown with all non urgent international travel banned. Even if the Philippines reopened to tourists you cannot leave the UK. I'm married to a filipina and we have been stuck in the UK since last July. You are just going to have to be patient with the rest of us.


I left the UK in Nov so luckily the problem of leaving England has been avoided.


----------



## Ian willyamski (Mar 12, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> 1. In november it became possible to get in at a SIRV ( =Invetors VISA) if deposit at least 75 000 USD, which can be used for investing in the Philippines.
> 
> (2. *Officiials say they let spouses get together if the Filipina wife is in the Philippines, BUT* they talk also about valid Visas for the fioreigner to get in at the same time as they haven't made any new. So ???
> IF officials realy let souses get together in the Philippines, then I suppouse it's possible to marry through internet (or she go out of Phils to marry you and then go back to Phils for you to join there.)


Very helpful thanks


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ian willyamski said:


> I left the UK in Nov so luckily the problem of leaving England has been avoided.


Have you looked into the 9A visa then? How others are getting in now in the right circumstances.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Have you looked into the 9A visa then? How others are getting in now in the right circumstances.


The 9a being issued currently is only available to spouses and immediate family not travelling with a citizen.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> The UK is currently under a lockdown with all non urgent international travel banned. Even if the Philippines reopened to tourists you cannot leave the UK. I'm married to a filipina and we have been stuck in the UK since last July. You are just going to have to be patient with the rest of us.


Gary D, man I thought you were good with the BB visa being opened but now it's the UK stopping you? Was waiting for your trip report!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ian willyamski said:


> Very helpful thanks


Welcome to the forum Ian... Is there any option to fly your lady to your current location, I don't see things changing in the Philippines for a very long time, does she have a Philippine Passport and if not at least I would start there and get her one, I wish you well and maybe we'll hear more from others.

It's sort of taking a turn for the worst here again with the Covid outbreaks and a vaccine for the general public won't be available until June or July.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Gary D, man I thought you were good with the BB visa being opened but now it's the UK stopping you? Was waiting for your trip report!


We travelled to the UK mid July due to a family bereavement, about two weeks later the Philippines banned balikbayan entry. We had tickets to travel back on the 31st December and luckily the Philippines reinstated the BB privilege around the 9th of December otherwise I would have had to apply for a 9a visa. Emirates then moved our flight to the 1st of January and then a couple of days before Christmas the Philippines banned flights from the UK following by the UK going into lockdown on the 1st of January. So we are still here in the UK. We are hoping travel restrictions will lift on the15th May. The silver lining is the we will both had our vaccine shots by then.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Some advise please, My partner and I are planning to move to the Philippines when ever I am allowed in the country
My partner (not married yet) holds a Philippine passport and I have a UK passport, originally was going to enter as a tourist the either get married or I apply for the retired residency, but now with the restriction can anyone offer advice on how to gain entry.

We are coming from North Cyprus. 

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon p said:


> Some advise please, My partner and I are planning to move to the Philippines when ever I am allowed in the country
> My partner (not married yet) holds a Philippine passport and I have a UK passport, originally was going to enter as a tourist the either get married or I apply for the retired residency, but now with the restriction can anyone offer advice on how to gain entry.
> 
> We are coming from North Cyprus.
> ...


Currently you only have two options until the Philippines opens for tourists. Marry her before you go or wait.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Currently you only have two options until the Philippines opens for tourists. Marry her before you go or wait.


 SIRV "Investor's VISA" opened in november. I believe open still. Minimum 75 000 USD deposited to be invested.


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Gary D said:


> Currently you only have two options until the Philippines opens for tourists. Marry her before you go or wait.


Thank you Gary

No point getting married in North Cyprus as its not recognized anywhere other than Turkey.

We will sit it out for now.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon p said:


> Thank you Gary
> 
> No point getting married in North Cyprus as its not recognized anywhere other than Turkey.
> 
> ...


If you could get the marriage certificate translated into English it could be legalised for entry into the Philippines


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you Gary I will have a look at,

Northern Cyprus (TRNC) is not a legal country so marriage certificate are not legally, i could contact the Philippine embassy and ask them.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Simon p said:


> Thank you Gary I will have a look at,
> 
> Northern Cyprus (TRNC) is not a legal country so marriage certificate are not legally, i could contact the Philippine embassy and ask them.
> 
> ...


You should be able to have a civil marriage in northern Cyprus


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you again I will ask on Monday

Cheers

Simon


----------

